# Cheap Suit Hire



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Any recommendations on either the cheapest place to hire a suit or buy one? For a fancy dress party so doesn't have to be all that.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

carrefour 

they actually do have suits, not the best sizes but still pretty affordable ones at ~AED 120.

I guess Raymond's will be around AED 300. But it would depend on what you consider cheap.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Any recommendations on either the cheapest place to hire a suit or buy one? For a fancy dress party so doesn't have to be all that.


What kind of suit Mr. Rossi? Is it for a Halloween type party or are you looking for just a regular suit?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> What kind of suit Mr. Rossi? Is it for a Halloween type party or are you looking for just a regular suit?


since you brought it up, is Halloween celebrated here? and if it is to what extent does it go? 

Oh and i forgot to mention that carrefour also has some linen suits, FYI.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Halloween is an American Holiday only celebrated in the States.

Now, so that we can help Mr. Rossi with his answer, may we please :focus:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's for a Halloween party, we'll be biting the heads off chickens at midnight hence the reason Carrefour's looking a likely candidate.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Halloween is an American Holiday only celebrated in the States.


We have pockets of Halloween celebration in UAE, participated by Americans and American-friendlies alike.


----------

